# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  Suse 7.3 ohne KDE starten

## alice

hallo!

wie kann ich bei Suse 7.3 einstellen das er Linux ohne die KDE hochfahren soll. Nachdem ich hier alles konfiguriert habe, möchte ich das er beim start den X-server nicht mehr startet!

danke!

alice

----------


## towo2099

Starte im Runlevel 3, kannste mit Yast einstellen.

----------


## Thomas Mitzkat

einfacher ist es, /etc/inittab zu editieren und dort initdefault auf 3 zu setzen.

----------

